# Internet thru Reliance Hello...how good?



## linardni (Sep 25, 2006)

I am from an area where BSNL dial up connection was the only way of accessing internet till date. Very recently Reliance Hello phone entered our area. They are telling that teh connection costs around Rs.3700/-, monthly rental plan may be opted for Rs.125/- or more. Rate of internet is Rs.30/- (peak hour) & Rs.15/- (during off period). However they couldn't tell me the speed of internet I may get through it. Whether this connection is recommended? Plz help.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm very much satisfied with my Reliance FWP!  

The set is *LG LSP350R* and I got approx. 8-10 KBps d/l speed and after 10 PM, I get more than 15 KBps (Sometimes 20-25 KBps) d/l speed.


----------



## sourav (Sep 25, 2006)

mine is that stuid LG LS110, i connect to net at night from 10 to morning 6. it takes just Rs 400/- which is a lot. but it has no download limit, which makes me happy. 
have nice day


----------



## sourav (Sep 25, 2006)

there is a unlimited paln but it costs


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 26, 2006)

on reliance mobiles, they have an unlimited net offer Rs.1200/1500(not sure) but tooooooooo expensive...
better to take DataOne....but it still not started many places..
why not you take a EDGE mobile Phone and Airtel GPRS connection.... you get nearly same speed like Reliance Hello with a low unlimited plan...


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 26, 2006)

The service of Reliance depends on the area. In few places they are good and in few bad. When I had started useing it it used to gave me 80-90 kbps speed but after 6 months it started giving me 10-5 kbps then I switched to Sify BB


----------

